# TUNIS,TUNISIA



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*TUNIS : CAPITAL CITY OF TUNISIA*




















*English*: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunis
*Français*: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunis
























































































































































































































































































































































































[/CENTER]

*flickr.com


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

One of the most developed and beautiful country of the african continent. Very nice pictures!


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Love it!  Love Tunisia!


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*flickr.com


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*flickr.com


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*flickr.com


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

Tounsi said:


>


tunis is beautifull, nice pics tounsi this one is my fav


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

beauful city. The streets are very green. Great!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Superbe ville! Nice city!


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*flickr.com


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Daano said:


> tunis is beautifull, nice pics tounsi this one is my fav



I like too !!!


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Superbe ville! Nice city!


Thanks Casamor hope you ll visit one day!


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Machallah 3ala Tounes


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely city. Thanks for sharing


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

The city is looking great. Thanks for photos.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Linda the city
Beautiful pictures, I love to Tunisia!


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Tunis is one of my favourite cities in the world. So simple and modern. You guys did a good job by showing the beautiful parts of it. :banana:


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks guys ! stay tuned for more pictures of Tunis !


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tounsi said:


>


Tunis looks nice from this view


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice country! Maybe i will visit it in March or April, haven't decided yet


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*Suburb of Tunis *


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Partial view of les Berges du Lac . the new city will be built in the other side of the Lake .


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

The Future ....










Without forgetting our past ...


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

hmmmm I want Tunisia!


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

wow I love it beautiful pictures
tunis looks alot like rabat casablanca madrid marseille combination 
good job !!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Tunisia looks like a great place for a vacation!


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Tunisia looks like a great place for a vacation!



Actually IT IS :lol: We welcomed 7.5 million tourists ( foreigns ) last year we are only 10 millions Tunisians around the globe ....


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Tounsi said:


> Actually IT IS :lol: We welcomed 7.5 million tourists ( foreigns ) last year we are only 10 millions Tunisians around the globe ....


:lol: Well, u have convinced me! Next time I'm in Cairo I will drop by! :lol:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Tunisia very amazing very aesthetic buildings Thanks for pictures


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And at night looks great ^^ :cheers:


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful, hope to visit one day.


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Courtesy of Panoramio ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Beauty, Beauty Tunis!
Where the Arab World and Europe, are, and how this jewel of architecture and a rich history phenomenal!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Belles photos Tounsi, Bravo!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos Tounsi ^^


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Courtesy of Tounsi2009 SSC Tunisia


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Courtesy of Tounsi2009 SSC Tunisia


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

SSC Tunisia


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Tunis est superbe! Belles photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Très belle photos aussi :cheers:


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Merci


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

*RADÉS BRIDGE PICTURES​*
[/CENTER][/B]


































​


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Courtesy of aziz photobucket

















































































































































Coucher de soleil sur le centreville de Tunis . remarquer e soleil qui illumine la nouvelle tour de la Cite de la Culture !!!











Le secteur gouvernemental













La Medina de Tunis 










La Fontaine de la cite Des Science ou l<on a decouvert des vestiges datant de la dynastier Aghlabides et mis en valeur 










Le pont de Rades Operationnel depuis Mars 2009










Aeroprt de Tunis secteur des depart terminal 1











Secetur de Tunis Sport City et sculpture du SMSI




























Tunis L'automne , quartier Lafayette 











Tunis quartier maltais 










Cafe de Paris , Tunis & les belles de Tunis:lol:


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Tunis Skyline Courtesy of Marauanne Flickr


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

I love this building! was it built by the French or the Spanish?

http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/antar10/3356164830_70ff78ba60_b.jpg


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Is this La Goulette?

http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/antar10/3350531999_663ea7f61c_b.jpg


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

We can make a nice banner with this 

http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/antar10/3350531999_663ea7f61c_b.jpg


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

The temporary head quarter of the African Development Bank in Tunis


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Redalinho said:


> We can make a nice banner with this
> 
> http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu170/antar10/3350531999_663ea7f61c_b.jpg



yeah well that s @ La Marsa my hometown :lol:


i ll post a banner from la Marsa if you want !


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing pics!


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Pictures taken By Abdeka Algerian SSC forumers 

















































































abdeka-flickr

Commercial center, Bourguiba av



Carthage



Carrefour commercial center Tunis-Carthage











By abdeka​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photos as well @tounsi, that obelisk, tower looks very nice:


>


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice city, and very nice people!


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Nice photos as well @tounsi, that obelisk, tower looks very nice:



thanks Christos-greece it represent the Change that occured 20 years ago and it s also a reminder of what we still have to achieve ...I like it too specially during the sunset when the sun hits the gold top the reflection is just incredible !!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tounsi said:


> thanks Christos-greece it represent the Change that occured 20 years ago and it s also a reminder of what we still have to achieve ...I like it too specially during the sunset when the sun hits the gold top the reflection is just incredible !!!


Thanks for the little info about the obelisk; indeed the gold top is amazing, impressive i must say...


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

SSC TUNISIA


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

* Flickr


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Beautiful Tunis! 
I love the colonial buildings! :cheers:


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Flickr.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice updates about Tunis


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

​


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great pics and interesting architecture. Regards.*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice!
i like this city,classic with modern!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ About the first photo of the last post: its indeed a very good photo Tounsi


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ About the first photo of the last post: its indeed a very good photo Tounsi


Thank you guys :cheers:

more to come...


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And today's banner of Tunis is really very nice


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Tunis!:happy:


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

cheers to my beautiful tiny country :cheers:


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

The synagogue of Tunis











The cathedral of Tunis










Church of tunis 










the Orthodox Church of tunis 










The mosq of Carthage










traditional wedding dresses 





























Tunis CDB : 2003










Bab Saadoun one of the remaining ddors from the old rampart of Tunis










the old tram of Tunis










the new tram











Sidi Bou said 











The Casbah:










Palaces of the old medina of Tunis 



















google.com


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Tounsi,you live in Tunisia?
has current photos of the CBD?


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice photos.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice city!


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> ^^
> Tounsi,you live in Tunisia?
> has current photos of the CBD?


Not for the moment but here are some pictures of the CBD :


----------



## sasamakan (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, it's one of the best country in Africa :cheers:
I find it awesome, hope i can visit this country soon kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really nice updates; those recent ones are very nice Tounsi


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Tounsi said:


> Not for the moment but here are some pictures of the CBD :


thanks for the pics


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

Tunis is charming !! :cheers:


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

Beautiful city


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Very nice city!


----------



## ELVANINO (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

Everyone is more than welcome to join a group that i recently created on Facebook : J'aime Tunis !!! 
If you lived-live-will be living in Tunis or if you simply are a lover of the charming city , then, don't hesitate 2 join in !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tunis is indeed a very nice, beautiful city


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice Town!!!!! i like it!!!


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Tunis looks lovely. I did once drive through the centre back in 1981 en route to the airport. I had been on holiday in Sousse.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

never been there but this city looks amazing


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

IMG_5549 by Chan HC, on Flickr


IMG_5569_2 by Chan HC, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Tunis panorama by Neil Julian Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mowaten (May 24, 2017)




----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

Source Lost in Tunis


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

Avenue de la liberté, Tunis










The Medina, Tunis










Apres Guerre art deco, Tunis downtown (Centreville) 




























Avenue Habib Bourguiba, Tunis 



















Source lost in Tunis


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

Avenue Habib Bourguiba









Tunisian Government Building (before 1957 it used to be a Royal Palace)









Carthage, Northern suburb of Tunis, Gulf of Tunis and the background are the southern suburbs.









Sidi BouSaid, Tunis








Bardo

By Amine Moulehi


----------

